# Bluetooth-Headset wird nicht erkannt ...



## memphis76 (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Com,

nachdem ich mit meinem letzten Kabel-Headset ein paar Schwierigkeiten gehabt habe (mein Kanninchen hat das Kabel gevierteilt    ) habe ich mich entschlossen, mir ein kabelloses anzuschließen. An meinem PC (siehe unten) habe ich daher angeschlossen:

- Bluetooth 2.0 USB Adapter
- Logitech Mobile Traveller Headset

Der Adapter ist installiert, wird im Gerätemanager erkannt und ist betriebsbereit. Ich kann auch über die Option "Geräte suchen" mein Handy finden, Datenübertragung mit dem Handy funktioniert einwandfrei.

Das Headset habe ich (wie in der Anleitung beschrieben) vollständig aufgeladen und eingeschaltet, doch es wird nicht erkannt. Die entsprechende LED leuchtet blau auf (wie es auch richtig ist), so dass das Gerät betriebsbereit und funktionstüchtig sein sollte. Doch weder über meinen PC mit dem Bluetooth USB-Adapter, noch über mein Handy, wird das Headset gefunden. Meine Frage: Woran kann es liegen?

Bei den Daten vom Headset steht "Bluetooth v.1.2 ..." - kann es damit was zu tun haben, dass es nicht v.2.0 ist?
Ein Bekannter sagte mir, dass der Adapter quasi wie eine eigene Soundkarte ist, und diese daher auch entsprechend eingestellt werden muss. D. h., dass ich (wenn ich was hören will) entweder die Boxen oder das Headset nur ansprechen kann. Nur habe ich eine solche Einstellung nicht gefunden. Zudem kann es daran doch nicht liegen, das ja das Headset nicht erkannt wird ...

Bin nicht gerade ein Bluetooth-Spezialist, also entschuldigt, falls es nur "einfache Einstellungsfragen" sind - aber ich frag mich gerad, ob das Headset überhaupt kompatibel ist.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten  ... Gruß
Memphis


_Info-Edit:_ Ich hab den Thread in dieses Thema und nicht bei der _Sonstigen Hardware_ gepackt, da es ja mit Sound und Audio zu tun hat ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bluethooth-Headset wird nicht erkannt ...*



			
				memphis76 am 17.12.2006 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Com,
> 
> nachdem ich mit meinem letzten Kabel-Headset ein paar Schwierigkeiten gehabt habe (mein Kanninchen hat das Kabel gevierteilt    ) habe ich mich entschlossen, mir ein kabelloses anzuschließen. An meinem PC (siehe unten) habe ich daher angeschlossen:
> 
> ...



bin auch kein bluetooth-spezie, aber ehe ich meinen bt-stick gekauft hab, hab ich mal intensiver nach den unterstützen protokollen geguckt:
es gibt explizite standards für audio übertragung via bluetooth.
mein adapter unterstützt das und wird auch explizit als audiogerät erkannt.
kann gut sein, dass deiner sowas nicht beherscht.


----------



## memphis76 (18. Dezember 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 17.12.2006 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch kein bluetooth-spezie, aber ehe ich meinen bt-stick gekauft hab, hab ich mal intensiver nach den unterstützen protokollen geguckt:
> es gibt explizite standards für audio übertragung via bluetooth.
> mein adapter unterstützt das und wird auch explizit als audiogerät erkannt.
> kann gut sein, dass deiner sowas nicht beherscht.


Erst mal vorab. Mein USB-Adapter ist dieser hier:

Sitecom CN 512 Bluetooth 2.0 Adapter

Mit Bluetooth kenne ich mich ja auch nicht so aus, daher war ich auch "im Fachmarkt meines Vertrauens", die mich immer gut beraten haben. Es scheint so, dass der Adapter mit dem Headset nicht kompatibel ist. Wie gesagt kann ich die Verbindung PC <-> Handy herstellen.

Aber da auf der Beschreibung Bluetooth v.1.2 draufsteht kommt mir der Gedanke, dass das nicht funktioniert - obwohl mir der Mitarbeiter versichert hat, dass es keine Probleme geben dürfte.

Naja, wenn niemandem mehr was einfallen sollte, gehe ich mit dem Headset mal zurück und frage etwas genauer nach ...

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## memphis76 (20. Dezember 2006)

So, habe mich mal schlau gemacht und genauer nachgefragt. Es scheint so, dass mein Headset nicht erkannt wird, da es nur Bluetooth 1.2 unterstütz, der USB-Adapter generell mit Bluetooth 2.0 angesteuert wird. Allerdings ist der Adapter (laut Beschreibung) voll abwärtskompatibel. 

Neues Problem. Ich finde keine alten Treiber hiervon. Habe Google schon durchsucht, und auch auf der Herstellerseite von Sitecom etc. nichts passendes gefunden. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch ne Idee, wo ich nen alten Treiber herbekomme, damit mein PC mein Headset erkennt. Hier nochmal mein Adapter:



			
				memphis76 am 18.12.2006 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal vorab. Mein USB-Adapter ist dieser hier:
> 
> Sitecom CN 512 Bluetooth 2.0 Adapter


Ich schau natürlich auch weiterhin, aber vll. fällt Euch ja ne Seite ein, wo ich den Treiber evtl. herbekomme. Sollte das irgendwie nicht funzen, gebe ich das Headset zurück. Aber ich wollte es doch zuerst nochmal so probieren. ...

Also vielen Dank erstmal, Gruß
Memphis


----------

